# Small Arms Coaching Course



## blackhat123 (27 Feb 2016)

Does anyone have any information on what the current prerequisites are for the Small Arms Coaching course?


----------



## blackhat123 (27 Feb 2016)

Forgot to add: this is in reference to the PRes version of this course, not sure if that has an impact.


----------



## Poacher434 (20 Apr 2016)

I have never heard of a small arms coaching course?

It used to be taught on the infatry DP2B, PLQ, and ASA. Not sure where to officially find it now.

Are you possibly referring to the Infantry advanced small arms course?

If so, there is no Pres course, it is run through the regforce (although sometimes the course can be only reservists) but it is usually a mix of Pres and RegF

Prereqs are a. Be DP2 PLQ-Inf qualified;
b. Possess a minimum medical category of 3,3,3,2,2 and 5;
c. Candidates must be current PWT 3 service rifle (to include being current for course duration), IAW CFOSP;
d. Be recommended by their CO.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Apr 2016)

There was a Small Arms Coaching Course. I took it around '98-'99 IIRC. I don't know if it's still run though. It was based on expanding the skills taught on BMQ. The finer points of musketry and how to properly coach a shooter, as it were. Most course candidates were MCpl and Sgt.

What the OP might be referencing is the pared down Advanced Instructor Gunnery that we taught in the Corps to Reservists that didn't require tank and coyote gunnery.


----------



## blackberet17 (20 Apr 2016)

There still is a Small Arms Coaching Course. 36 Bde runs one every year, usually in the spring.

Which works out great for us - get a few guys qualified, just in time to run a range weekend!


----------



## brihard (20 Apr 2016)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> There still is a Small Arms Coaching Course. 36 Bde runs one every year, usually in the spring.
> 
> Which works out great for us - get a few guys qualified, just in time to run a range weekend!



Blackberet17- is that a non-infantry course? We have small arms coaching/instruction inehrent in our NCO development courses, but I imagine there must be something for other arms, as they need to learn these things too.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Apr 2016)

Not sure how much has changed, but back years ago, Infantry types did SAIC (Small Arms Instr Course) as Sgts, or prior to.  It was a must do for them.

As a Armd type, I did a BSACC - Basic Small Arms Coaching Course.  It focused on coaching a shooter, ARSO duties, how to zero the C7 and C9 with scope and how to run the butts effectively.  It was 5 or 6 training days.

Not sure what the qual code was, but I could probably dig up my old course report.  I did the course in '96, instructed by WO Ron Surrette at CFB Moncton.


----------



## Poacher434 (21 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not sure what the qual code was, but I could probably dig up my old course report.  I did the course in '96, instructed by WO Ron Surrette at CFB Moncton.



damn that's quite the memory on your staff!


In other sense, maybe OP could be a little specific as to his trade so we can narrow this down?


----------



## Poacher434 (21 Apr 2016)

Found it

The prerequisites for selection to attend the training associated with this qualification are as follows:
a. Be qualified Pte(T);
b. Be current on the weapons handling test for the C7, C9 and 9mm; and
c. Be recommended by the CO.

No courses listed as starting anytime soon though. but this is from the QS of small arms coaching course


----------



## blackberet17 (25 Apr 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Blackberet17- is that a non-infantry course? We have small arms coaching/instruction inehrent in our NCO development courses, but I imagine there must be something for other arms, as they need to learn these things too.



Brihard - not sure, but I'll ask. Bde runs one every spring. We send as many guys as are interested and available. Usually run in Aldershot NS.

MTF.


----------



## blackhat123 (25 Apr 2016)

The course that BB17 brought up is the specific course I was inquiring about. I was specifically wondering whether or PLQ was necessary, as the crse sounded like something that would build on the ARSO skills taught there. For those that are interested, the most recent pre-requisites are being qualified Pte(T) (although apparently Bde will load pers who are qualified only SQ or DP1.1 Inf), be able to pass a handling test for the C7 and C9 (not 9mm as was mentioned earlier) and a reccomendation from the CO.

The course itself teaches coaching the grouping practice (5rd and 20rd), coaching elementary and advanced applications, some of the physics behind a bullet's trajectory, mathematical equations to determine whether or not a sight is properly zeroed, how to zero the C79A2, coaching the C9 LMG, how to use the CFOSP, techniques for dry zeroing, proper firing posns (taught by a Queen's Medalist this year), among other topics. It's 5 trg days, 2 in the classroom, .5 for testing, and 2.5 on the range. It's run and staffed exclusively by 1NSH pers, and held at CFB Aldershot. Students this year were also able to get some hands on time in the SAT before heading out to the range. Excellent and extremely informative crse, I'd encourage anyone that gets an opportunity to take it.


----------

